# Adding Additives



## craftygirl01 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello I'm new to soap making and so far I  love it. I was looking through a CP soap book and i seen a recipe for witch hazel soap and i was wondering if I could add that to my soap and how I would go about doing that. I also would like to start venturing in to adding some oatmeal to it to. Has anyone tried it? Thanks

craftygirl01


----------



## Kamahido (Oct 29, 2017)

I have never tried Witch Hazel in my soap, so hopefully someone more knowledgeable will come along soon. Be warned, using ground oatmeal in your soap will make it scratchy, like sand. If you don't want scratchy soap try using Colloidal Oatmeal.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 29, 2017)

What witch hazel going to bring to soap?  Nothing will survive the lye,  you could use it for replacement of water but that I waste of money in my opinion.  If you use it you must have witch hazel without addition of alcohol or any other addictives
Kamahido I had used ground oatmeal and it is not scratchy and for sure colloidal oatmeal will not scratch


----------



## craftygirl01 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for replying. I dont have a clue what kind Witch Hazel I was going to use. Would the lye destroy the witch hazel even in M&P soap base?


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 29, 2017)

The witch hazel would survive the m&p but I’m not sure you would notice a difference. I’d imagine that large amounts of witch hazel would cause the base to stay soft or leak out and end up a mess.

You said you have a recipe. Is it online! Can you post a link?


----------



## craftygirl01 (Oct 29, 2017)

It isnt online but here is the picture from the book


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 31, 2017)

I’ve been thinking on this and I’m not sure the witch hazel would work with m&p. At most, you could probably work in a few tsp per pound of base.  If you are in the US and want to try this recipe, Brambleberry sells shredded soap for rebatching and I’m sure if you look around you find other companies much closer (with better shipping costs)


----------



## craftygirl01 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks so much!! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 31, 2017)

I have that same book. They aren't using m&p, they are rebatching regular CP soap.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 21, 2017)

craftygirl01 said:


> It isnt online but here is the picture from the bookView attachment 26486


That picture looks familiar. I think I have/had this book. Which book is it?


----------



## craftygirl01 (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't have it right this second when I get home I'll look.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 21, 2017)

Colloidal oatmeal is very very fine oatmeal and $$$.
You can put pure oatmeal in a food processor and grind it then strain it and use the finest stuff. 
I use 1/2 US Tbsp ppo

I just discovered an AU Tbsp = 20g and a US Tbsp = 15g
I have both luckily.


----------

